# New Ohio Catfishing Tournament series!!!



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Announcing the new catfishing tournament series

"Twisted Whiskerz Tournament Trail"

This is the new tournaments series from the old anglers of NEOCATS 

Stay tuned for updates of upcoming tournaments TBA ASAP!!!!

The new website will be up and running very shortly telling you all about us.

For all the Northeast Ohio catfishermen we got this up and running for you, so we can all still have quality catfishing tournaments to fish in this year.

This is our attentative schedule so far.... nothing set in stone but here are the lakes and rivers. Dates will come ASAP we have to register with the parks etc.......

All entries into the regular tournaments are $40 per team & optional $10 big fish

Channel Cats, Flatheads, and Blue Cats will all be weighed together.
State regulations apply to fish kept in a 6 fish limit. One 28"+ channel cat per team member, one 35"+ flathead per team member and one 35"+ blue cat per team member.

2 persons per team limit. Single entrys are valid but must abide by the state regulations.


Portage Lakes---April
West Branch----May
Sandusky Bay---June
Ohio River (Marietta)-- July ***Main Event $80 entry fee***
Clear Fork Reservoir----August
Alum Creek------September
Leesville Lake----October

WEBSITE AND FORUM COMING SOON WILL KEEP YOU ALL UPDATED


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Good Luck with the new tournament trail Chad !!! :G

As soon as you get a schedule together i will post it on our website for you !!!!:G


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I am very excited about the 2010 season. I think we have a great group of lakes/rivers and some really good people at the helm. These tournaments should be a great experience for all!! I predict our biggest and best year yet.


----------

